# Get Access to Amazon Appstore, (for non-US fellas)



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

It sucks to not have access to the Amazon Appstore, (free apps of the day FTW) Many of us not living in the States have to bear with this fact, myself included









But no more.

Here's how:


> 1. Create an Amazon account using ANY US address and phone number, be creative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posted em here  before.
Kanged the thing from a local forum here.


----------



## Gyan_tt (Aug 4, 2011)

hmmm...


----------

